# Golden cichlid has cloudy eye



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

Okay, haven't introduced anything new to the tank, don't have a testing kit right now as we don't have any money right now, but the ammoni alert strip shows up saying the water is fine.

We got rid of the main aggressors in the tank so nothing is bullying him that I noticed. His eye is really cloudy, and he is swimming fine and eating like usual, I noticed it yesterday, but assumed it would go away. Right now only one eye is cloudy, his left eye.

Is there anything I can do and what would help? I really don't want to lose more fish because we don't have the money right now to buy any to replace them and none for a testing kit...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have found that melafix works quite well on cloudy eyes..


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

How would I give that to the one specific fish? I do not have a quarantine aquarium anymore.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Be careful here. There is more than one reason why an eye can be cloudy. The most common cause is a bacterial infection,for which I would treat with maracyn. That said, it could also be physical damage. I had an angelfish with a cloudy eye and it healed on its own.

Is there any indication of popeye in addition to the cloudiness? If so, that greatly improves the odds that the problem is bacterial.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I will first try moving the fish to a heated, filtered 5 gallon with clean water and add a bit of salt (1 tsp / 5 gallon) and change water frequently and watch carefully. If it improves, I would just continue to keep the water clean. If it gets worst, you may need a med. Many list "cloudy eye" on the box. An eye can cloud from injury, poor water quality or disease. Many fish can heal on their own if they don't get picked on by other other fish.


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

Thank you all, and I do not have a 5 gallon, would a filtered 1 1/2 gallon work?
I'm going to check for pop eye now.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

How big is the fish? It might be better to quarantine in a bucket with an airstone.


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

The golden cichlid is two or three inches at most.


----------

